# Shoshone Flip Saturday



## Highside (Jul 11, 2008)

Marty's Diner can be wicked at these flows. Spent some time in there a few years ago and lost an oar. I have heard of lots of flips in Shonshone lately. Hope everyone is ok but dont forget that just cause the flows are coming down things get easier.


----------



## Snowy Range (May 3, 2008)

DID YOU SEE THIS POST?? MIGHT BE YOUR PADDLE. "Total yardsale in Shoshone today, and I lost an oar. . . along with the lid to my cooler, and it's contents. The oar is a sawyer polecat.If you find it beer reward. 970-310-7130"


----------



## akorte (Apr 12, 2011)

Sadly not mine. . . I dumped on Monday. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

The ranger at Shoshone said six rafts flipped Saturday. Flows were around 4700 cfs and it was rockin'! We must have been right behind Paco, the emergency vehicles were heading up the bike path and the flipped raft was tied up. I didn't see anyone stuck on rocks. Anyhow, we kept an eye out for gear down to South Canyon but didn't find anything. Also IK'd Grizzly down Sunday and looked in eddies but found nothing. 

Hope the flows hold and be safe, lots of fun!


----------



## swedgen (Mar 29, 2011)

I was damn close to flipping in Marty's on Sunday. Dumped 4 of the 6 people on the boat lost one cataract paddle but all made it to the bank above the wall safely. Thank god for bucket boats


----------



## boaterbrune (Jun 6, 2011)

I was working Sat and saw 2 of the 6 flips on the way up. We were talking and think some rocks slid into the river at the corner above Marty's and is making it a little tougher to get right of it.


----------



## kentuckyed (Jul 12, 2011)

*shoshone carnage*

The wave on river right is called Tuttle's, big lateral, not new but big at current levels. Lots of carnage up there last weekend. I've returned a couple paddles, and picked up more gear w/out names or numbers. Picked up a cooler lid, it is sitting at our boat house. This section is flowing at May/June levels not August levels. Be Careful.


----------



## gwoodcat (Jul 1, 2011)

Saw what I believe was an yellow oar (possibly with blue) on the (railroad) shore today past grizzly but couldn't eddy out quick enough.. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------

